# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Τη γνώμη σας για ράμφος κοκατίλ. Ακάρεα ή κάτι άλλο?

## kaveiros

Το θέμα το συζητήσαμε και στο θέμα που ανοιξα για να σας παρουσιάσω το νέο φιλαράκο μου αλλά μάλλον ειδικά για το ράμφος εδώ ταιριάζει καλύτερα.
Μοιάζει με ξηροδερμία αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι ίσως είναι ακάρεα ράμφους. Πτηνίατρος στην περιοχή δεν υπάρχει :sad:  Τι λέτε?

----------


## mariakappa

η αληθεια ειναι οτι το ραμφος του ειναι ξηρο αλλα οχι μονο.η κατω γναθος δειχνει να εχει ακανονιστο σχημα.δεν θα σου απαντησω αμεσως.θα συγκρινω τη φωτο σου με τα δικα μου, θα ψαξω στο ιντερνετ και θα σου απαντησω αυριο.
και κατι αλλο.τα νυχια στα ποδια του πως ειναι? βλεπεις κατι παραξενο?

----------


## zack27

Δε γνωριζω που μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο που εχει το πουλακι στο ραμφος του!!!αλλα νομιζω σου απαντησαν η Μαριλενα και Μαρια για δυο διαφορετικες περιπτωσεις!!!Γνωμη μου οτι και να σου πει καποιος αν δεν ειναι σιγουρος 100% ειναι ικασιες!!!Καλο θα ηταν να το εβλεπε γιατρος...κατσε μηπως γνωριζει καποιος αλλος!!

----------


## ninos

> Στέλιο καταρχας για το Scat αν έχεις την καλοσύνη στείλε μου απο που το παράγγειλες εσύ και ήρθε. Για το ράμφος... αυτό στο οποίο καταλήγω είναι να πάρω την αλοιφούλα αυτή που ειπες και υποθετω είναι πιο ακίνδυνη και να ξεκινήσω θεραπεία στο κοκατίλ. Αν δεν εχει τελικα ακαρεα και ειναι απλως ξηροδερμια, θα το βλαψω?


   Ανδρεα για τα ποδια αμα βαζεις μικρη ποσοτητα, σου γραφω 100% οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα !! Βλεπεις βελτιωση απο την 1η μερα κιολας.. Επισης αντι για epithol μερικοι βαζουν και βαζελινη που κανει περιπου την ιδια δουλεια. Οχι βεβαια με τα ιδια αποτελεσματα εαν προκειται για ακαρεα

  Τωρα για το ραμφος ομως δεν γνωριζω, ουτε πως την βαζουν, ουτε την ποσοτητα για να σε βοηθησω.  :sad:  Σιγουρα δεν πρεπει να ερθει σε επαφη με τα ματια ή τελικα το στομα του πουλιου..

  Καλυτερα περιμενε να σου πουνε και τα παιδια Ανδρεα, διοτι για το ραμφος δεν γνωριζω καθολου., ποσο μαλλον για παπαγαλακι. Για τα ακαρεα γραψε στο ιντερνετ ή και εδω στο φορουμ "Scaly face" και θα σα σου βγαλει αρκετες περιπτωσεις με αρκετες φωτογραφιες. Σε πολυ προχωρημενες καταστασεις, θα δεις κ παραμόρφωση ραμφους

Παντως γενικος το ακαρι τραχειας, ποδιου ή ραμφους εαν το προλαβεις την σωστη στιγμη, δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο. 

Μακαρι να ειχα τις γνωσεις, να μπορουσα να βοηθησω περισσοτερο.

----------


## paulos

γνωμη μου παντως να το δει γιατρος το πουλακι εχει παραμορφωση στο ραμφος. οτι και να ειναι θα περασςει με σωστη φροντιδα.

----------


## ninos

Σιγουρα Παυλο. Οτι γραφεται εδω ειναι ικασιες.. Αλλα ο Ανδρεας δεν εχει γιατρο στην περιοχη του.  :sad:

----------


## paulos

αααα οκ τοτε οτι μπορει να βοηθειση τον φιλο μας να λεγεται .....περαστικα στον ομορφουλη να χαρει τον νεο του μπαμπα.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά έχει και στα πόδια :sad:  Τα νύχια του είναι καθαρά και κανονικά όμως στο δέρμα των ποδιών φαίνεται σε πολλά σημεία "άσπρη επικάλυψη" σα να του έχουν βάλει τάλκ και κόλλησε επάνω. Δεν έχει εξογκώματα αλλά φαίνεται καθαρά ότι έχει αυτό το πράμα και στα πόδια. Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να κάνω? Να παραγγείλω το scatt? Kάνει για ακάρεα σε ράμφος και πόδια ή είναι μόνο για ακάρεα που χτυπούν το αναπνευστικό? Για την αλοιφή θα είναι σίγουρα πιο γρήγορο να την βρω, ίσως υπάρχει και σε κανένα πετ σοπ εδώ στην πόλη αλλά σκέφτομαι μήπως το τρομάζω αν το πιάνω συνέχεια για να του βάλω την αλοιφή. Προς το παρόν έρχεται στον ωμο μου με μεγάλη χαρά αλλά χάδια δε θέλει. Του αρέσει να τρίβεται μόνο του πάνω στο κεφάλι μου, δε μ αφήνει όμως να το χαϊδεψω εγώ άρα με την αλοιφή θα το ζορίσω σίγουρα. Επίσης να σας πω ότι ξεκίνησα απο χθες μηλόξυδο στο νερό του. Το μηλόξυδο το έκανα κανόνα σε όλα τα πουλιά που έχω πάρει ως τώρα. Μέχρι να δούμε τι φάρμακο θα του πάρω, να το ψεκάσω με νερό που έχει μέσα και μηλόξυδο? Θα βοηθήσει?

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα Ανδρεα !

Βγαλε μια φωτογραφια και τα ποδαρακια του.

Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις για τα πόδια του μπορεί να είναι άκαρι.  Εάν εχει παντως ακαρεα, τοτε :

Το Scatt για να σου ερθει θελει περιπου 15 μερες. Εσυ, θα πας να αγορασεις την *Epithol* - *Bogena Beaphar* που κανει εξισου πολυ καλη δουλεια στα  ποδια !  Θα την βαζεις πρωτα στα δυο σου δαχτυλα και μετα θα κανεις μασαζ για περιπου 5 με 10 δευτερολεπτα στο κάθε ποδι του πτηνου. Η φορα θα είναι από κατω προς τα πανω. Θα βαζεις συνεχομενα για 6 μερες. Δες το βιντεο *ΕΔΩ* για να καταλάβεις πως την βαζεις

Το scatt μπορει να σκοτωσει τα ακαρεα, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση ότι τα λεπια/εξογκώματα θα μεινουν. Οποτε εκει θελεις epithol για να γινει παλι λειο το δερμα του.  Το μυλοξιδο δεν θα κανει τιποτα, μονο βαζελινη εαν εχεις μπορεις να βαλεις στα ποδια του.

Μην αγχωνεσαι καθόλου βρε συ, τουλαχιστον για τα ποδια, μπορω να σε διαβεβεωσω ότι το πουλακι ΔΕΝ θα παθει κατι με την epithol και πολύ συντομα θα δεις αποτελεσματα.   :Happy:   Αυτα τα ασπρα κομματια θα αρχισουν να αποκολλουντε και θα μενουν στα δαχτυλα σου κατα την διαρκεια του μασαζ.. 

Όλα αυτα που σου γραφω ειναι για τα ποδια και για την περιπτωση που εχει ακαρεα, για το ραμφος ομως δεν εχω βαλει ποτε, οποτε δεν γνωριζω να σου πω, σιγουρα ειναι πιο δυσκολο..

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι Στέλιο κατάλαβα και σ ευχαριστώ πολύ, σκέφτομαι απλά ότι εφόσον δεν είναι στα πόδια τόσο σοβαρό, αντί να το τρομοκρατήσω ακόμα δεν ήρθε σπίτι, να παραγγείλω το scatt να κάνω την θεραπεία και ως τότε αν κρίνω απ την συμπεριφορά του, θα μπορέσω πολύ πιο εύκολα να βάζω την αλοιφούλα για να φύγουν και τα σημάδια. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως αν το scatt κάνει και για ακάρεα στα πόδια κτλ. Αν μπορεί αυτό να μου διευκρινίσει κάποιος.

Επίσης μόλις παρατήρησα ότι έξυνε έντονα το χαλινό του με το πόδι του. Φοβάμαι ότι αν είναι ακάρεα και έχει πολύ φαγούρα εκεί θα κάνει πληγή ξύνοντας το με τα νύχια του :sad:

----------


## Windsa

Αυτό είναι ακάρεα scally face σε προχωρημένο στάδιο.
Πρέπει να χορηγήσεις Pulmosan (2 σταγόνες στο ζβέρκο στο δέρμα) και να αρχίσεις θεραπεία κάθε vraady με αλοιφή Epithol στο ράμφος κι τα πόδια...Προσοχή να μη μπει αλοιφή στα ρουθούνια.

περαστικά.

----------


## kaveiros

Πωλίνα το pulmosan από που το παίρνω? Σε πετ σοπ ή σε κανονικό φαρμακείο?

----------


## mitsman

Απο κτηνιατρια!

----------


## ninos

Ανδρέα,

Ναι το Scatt κάνει και δουλεία και τα Scaly Face ακάρεα. Δες *ΕΔΩ*.  Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να παρεις το Pulmosan, που και αυτο θα το βρεις σε ολα τα pet-shop. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στην δοσολογια με αυτα τα 2. Ειναι δηλητήριο και μπόρει να εχεις ολεθρια αποτελεσματα για το πουλακι.

Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην περιμενεις και να αρχίσεις αμεσως θεραπεια. Αλλωστε για τα ποδια, η epithol ειναι η λυση.. Τα ακαρεα δεν ειναι τοσο σοβαρο προβλημα, αρκει να μην το αφησεις να εξελίχθει αρκετα, ιδιως με την φαγουρα... Επισης εαν το πιασεις στην αρχη αντιμετοπιζεται πιο ευκολα.

Τωρα εαν σε αγχωνει τοσο πολυ σου προτεινω το παρακατω, εαν και δεν γνωριζω εαν εχει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα. 

Εχεις το πουλακι μεσα στο κλουβι και κλεινεις τα φωτα και αφηνεις ενα μικρο ισα-ισα να βλεπει εσυ, αλλα οχι το πουλακι. Εσυ απο το πορτακι, του αλοιφης το ποδι απαλα - απαλα με μια μπατονετα που εχει βαλει αλοιφη. Το πουλακι επειδη δεν θα βλεπει δεν θα μπορει να πεταξει στο αλλο κλαδι.

Καλη επιτυχια και υπομονη.

----------


## mitsman

Στην καλυτερη περιπτωση να σπασει το κεφαλι του το πουλακι απο την τρομαρα του... χα χα χα
που θα του χαιδευει μια μπατονετα το ποδαρακι... χα χα χα
Ανδρεα αυτο που  χρειαζεσαι ειναι ενα φαρμακο για να σκοτωσεις τα ακαρεα...
ειτε αυτο ειναι pulmosan ειτε vetermec ειτε scaatt......
Ειναι δικος σου θεμα ποιο φαρμακο θα εμπιστευτεις!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπόν παιδιά epithol βρήκα, πήρα σε 2 πετ σοπ, εχει το ενα, θα πεταχτω σε λιγο να την παρω την αλοιφή. Pulmosan δεν εχει κανενα απο τα δυο, θα ρωτησω και αλλου αλλιως αναγκαστικα παραγγελια απο Αθήνα (βρήκα ήδη ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα που την έχει). Aπ ότι καταλαβαίνω η πιο σίγουρη λύση ήταν το scatt αλλά θα αργήσει και δε θέλω να ρισκάρω τόσες μέρες. Για το pulmosan θα είμαι όσο πιο προσεκτικός μπορώ...δε νομίζω να έχω άλλες εναλλακτικές αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## mitsman

Με το pulmosan δεν κινδυνευει το πουλακι.. ειναι πολυ απλο... απλα πρεπει να εισαι προσεκτικος στην εφαρμογη ωστε να μην αποροφησει ολο το φαρμακο τα φτερα και τα πουπουλα!! μια χαρα κανει την δουλεια και τo pulmosan μην ανησυχεις!!!
Εγω μια φορα που εκανα χρηση σε ενα πουλακι που ειχα παρει εβαλα νερο και εκανα στην ακρη τα φτερα και μετα σε γυμνο δερμα του πουλιου εσταξα την σταγονα!

----------


## Windsa

Επίσης εκείνες τις μέρες που βάζεις Pulmosan να μη κανεις μπάνιο στo πουλι.

----------


## mitsman

Πωλινα μπορει να κανει στην ακρη τα φτερα με λιγο νερακι για να κανει την χρηση του pulmosan?????

----------


## ninos

Δες *ΕΔΩ* βιντεο για την χορηγηση του. Για τα καναρινακια ειναι 1 σταγονα. Για τα κοκατιλ δεν γνωριζω ποσες σταγωνες θελει.

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως ετσι το ειχα κανει και εγω.. απλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επιτρεπεται το νερο... για αυτο ρωτησαα!!

----------


## ninos

Αντι για το νερό, μπορείς να το φυσήξεις.  

Ομως  Πωλίνα, μου φένεται περιέργο  γιατί κατά την διάρκεια του Pulmosan, δεν κάνει να μπανιάριζεται το πουλάκι.. Μήπως εννοείς, αμέσως μετά την χρήση του, δηλαδή μέχρι  να το απορροφήθει απο το δέρμα ?

----------


## Windsa

Όταν τα πουλια κάνουν μπάνιο συχνά γίνονται μούσκεμα (ειδικά τα gouldians μου) κι απλά μπορεί να φύγει το φάρμακο που έμεινε στο δέρμα. Pulmosan μπαινει γρήγορα στο δερμα κι περνάει στο αίμα, αλλα καλύτερα για πρώτες 2 μέρες να μη κάνουν μπάνιο (να μην  γίνονται μούσκεμα).

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπόν γύρισα και με τα δυο φάρμακα!!!! Τα είχε ο γνωστός μου που με εξυπηρέτησε και με τα κλουβιά (παλιά πουλούσε και πουλιά πλέον μονο ενυδρεία, αλλά του έμειναν πολλά πράγματα). Το pulmosan είναι με τις οδηγίες, την epithol μου την εδωσε τζαμπα, δεν εχει το χαρτακι μεσα το κουτί, ήταν ανοιγμένο. Και τα δυο φαρμακα εχουν ημερομηνια ληξεως το 2012. Τώρα...μια μικρή ανακεφαλαίωση γιατί είμαι και άπειρος μ αυτά :Happy: 
ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 1: Το pulmosan γραφει μεσα οτι ειναι για ακαρεα του αναπνευστικού. Για το ράμφος κάνει υποθέτω έτσι? Επίσης γραφει ότι η χορήγηση πρέπει να γίνεται επιτόπια για να ερθει σε επαφη το φαρμακο με τα ακαρεα. Αν το βαλω πισω στο λαιμο εκει που λεει...θα κάνει δουλειά στο χαλινο και το ραμφος??? (Για την δοσολογία γράφει οτι για παπαγάλους συνιστούνται 2 σταγόνες). 
ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 2 : Το pulmosan είναι για 1 χρήση έτσι? (λεει προληπτικά οτι μετά απο 40 ημέρες μπορεί να επαναληφθεί η θεραπεία). Εννοώ ότι δεν είναι καθημερινή θεραπεία κτλ όπως η αλοιφή...σωστα?
ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 3: Την epithol μιας και δεν εχω οδηγιες...για πόσες μέρες θα την βάλω και πόσες φορές τη μέρα? Θα την βάζω και στο ράμφος και στα πόδια ή μόνο στα πόδια αφού για το ράμφος θα βαλώ και το άλλο φαρμακο.
Αυτά...ευχαριστω για όλη την πολυτιμη βοηθεια.

----------


## ninos

ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 1 : Σωστά. Το Pulmosan γράφει οτι ειναι για ακαρεα τραχειας. Δεν γνωριζω εαν κανει δουλεια για ραμφος και ποδια. Εκει οι περισσοτεροι βαζουν epithol !! Τωρα λογικα και το Pulmosan, περιεχει ιβερμεκτινη που περνα στο αιμα του πουλιου, αρα φθανει σε ολο του το σωμα, οποτε θελω να πιστευω οτι κανει. 

ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 2 : To Pulmosan, θελει επαναληψεις, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  σε καμια περιπτωση  ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ. Περιεχει υβερμεκτινη που ειναι δηλητηριο και θα σκοτωσεις το πουλακι.. Το σκεβασμα λεει επαναληψη μετα απο 21 μερες. Ομως αρκετοι βαζουν μια σταγονα ανα 1 εβδομαδα, επειδη τα ακαρεα εχουν κυκλο ζωης περιπου 8 μερες. Οποτε θα σκοτώσεις τα ενηλικα, αλλα θα ανοιξουν τα αβγα και "φτου και απο την αρχη" εαν δεν το προλαβεις.. Λογικα με 2 επαναληψεις, εχεις τελειωσει. Το Scatt σκοτωνει και τα αβγα απο τα ακαρεα, γιαυτο με 1 φορα εχεις τελειωσει.

ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 3 : Το Epithol δεν εχει οδηγιες. Ετσι δινεται, χωρις κουτακι. Δες  ΕΔΩ για βοηθεια. Βαζεις 1 φορα την μερα, κυριως πριν πανε για υπνο, για να μην ασχολουντε με το φαρμακο. Το κανεις για 6 μερες, εαν και στα ποδια, η χρηση του εχει φθασει μεχρι τις 10 μερες, χωρις να υπαρχει προβλημα

Εαν θελεις την γνωμη μου, χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος ή να εχω μεγάλη πείρα σου προτεινω να ξεκινησεις αρχικα με epithol που ειναι ακινδυνο και ευκολο (για τα ποδια που γνωριζω). Θα δεις οτι πολυ συντομα θα καλυτερευσουν... Εαν δεν δεις καλυτέρευση σε κανα 2 μερες, προχώρας και στο Pulmosan, πραγμα σπανιο με epithol να μην δεις καλυτερευση.

----------


## mitsman

Το  Pulmosan κανεις επαναληψη μετα απο 10 μερες γιατι οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερε ο Στελιος ο κυκλος αναπαραγωγης των ακαρεων γινεται στις 8 μερες!
Χωρις να ξερω καθολου εχω την εντυπωση οτι το Pulmosan και ολα αυτα.. ειναι παντα για ακαρεα της τραχειας! 
την βαζελινη στα ποδια την βαζουμε για να καλυφθουν οι ποροι να μην μπορει να αναπνευσει το ακαρι και να ψοφησει....
Οτι λεω παντα με μεγαλη επιφυλαξη!

----------


## vicky_ath

Το Pulmosan από τον σβέρκο του πουλιού περνάει στην κυκλοφορία κ φτάνει παντου!
Όπως σωστά είπε ο Στέλιος, οι 21 μέρες που γράφει στις οδηγίες, είναι πολλές...γιατί στο διάστημα αυτό τα ακάρεα που θα επιζήσουν από την πρώτη εφαρμογή θα έχουν ήδη αναπαραχθει!
Ο γιατρός μου, στο μπατζάκι που είχα, μας έκανε επαναληπτική εφαρμογή μετά από 10 μέρες!Συνολικά είχαμε κάνει 3 δόσεις κ σε εξεταση που έκανε μετά δεν είχαν μείνει καθόλου ακάρεα!

----------


## kaveiros

Συγνώμη που ρωτάω πάλι βρε παιδιά ξέρω ότι δεν είστε πτηνίατροι και δεν θα έχετε εσείς την ευθύνη αν κάτι πάει στραβά. 
Θεωρώ ότι το pulmosan πρέπει να το βάλω γιατί το πουλί έρχεται συνεχώς στον ώμο μου και έχω άλλα 2 πουλιά στο σπίτι. Όση καραντίνα κι αν κρατήσω καταλαβένεται ότι δε γίνεται σε κάθε δωμάτιο που μπαίνω να αλλάζω ρούχα...
Οπότε...να βάλω pulmosan 1 σταγόνα ανά 10 ημέρες για 2 φορές (ή  3 φορές?). Θα βάλω 1 σταγόνα γιατί το κοκατίλ αυτό είναι μικρόσωμο παιδιά, σε σχέση με άλλα που έχω δει δηλαδή... είναι πολύ πιο μικρό σε μέγεθος. Μοιάζει σαν βρετανικό budgie στο μεγεθος για να καταλάβετε.
Epithol είναι ξεκάθαρο πως θα βάλω όλα οκ. Με το pulmosan περιμένω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας αν είναι για να προχωρήσω...

Λοιπόν κατέληξα, όπως είπε ο Στέλιος απ ότι ξέρει και η Βίκυ με βάση το budgie της...αυτό θα κάνω. Θα βάλω μια σταγόνα σήμερα, μια σταγόνα ξανά την επόμενη δευτέρα και μετά θα δω πως πάμε. Παράλληλα στα ποδαράκια του epithol. Eτοιμαζομαι για το pulmosan τώρα...και ο θεός βοηθός.

----------


## vagelis76

Αντρέα το πουλάκι σίγουρα είναι ταλαιπωρημένο και ίσως υποσιτίζεται λόγο του προβλήματος στο ράμφος του.
Τα σκληρά σπόρια ίσως το δυσκολεύουν ...στο να τα σπάσει.

Αν ερχόταν σε μένα αυτό το πουλί *τι θα έκανα*,που ως γνωστόν ούτε εδώ κάτω υπάρχει ειδικός γιατρός....
1.θα έκανα χρήση του Pulmosan, 1 σταγόνα ανά 10 μέρες στο σβέρκο....αν είχα ενδείξεις οτι υπάρχουν ακάρεα στην τραχεία(χαρακτηριστικός ήχος,προσπάθεια να αποβάλει κάτι από το το στόμα του)
2.θα έκανα επαναλήψεις με Epithol στο ράμφος και στα πόδια του πουλιού για να αντιμετωπίσω τα ακάρεα εκεί.(λίγο πριν κοιμηθεί το βράδυ απαραίτητα)
3.θα παρείχα μια πλούσια διατροφή για να δυναμώσει το μικρό
4.θα το έφερνα σε επαφή με τον ήλιο κάθε μέρα και για λίγα λεπτά...

Αυτά θα έκανα εγώ χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι θα είχα κάνει τα καλύτερα,η πείρα μου είναι ελάχιστη.

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά Ανδρέα !!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Bαγγέλη αυτό θα κάνω κι εγώ και εύχομαι να είναι το καλύτερο. Από διατροφή του έχω βάλει ότι είχα και δεν είχα. Σπόρους φυτρώματος, τροφή με σπόρια λευκά-μαύρα, πελετς, κεχρί, μια τροφή premium της beaphar πλούσια σε βιταμίνη Α, και απο κει και πέρα μήλο, σταφύλλι, αγγούρι...όμως τα 3 τελευταία δε τα δοκίμασε γιατί προφανώς ο προηγούμενος...ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ ΤΡΟΦΙΜΟ! Τώρα έπιασα και έφτιαξα ένα σύστημα με καλαμάκι του καφέ κρεμαστό και κάρφωσα επάνω μήλο μήπως το δει σαν παιχνίδι και δοκιμάσει. Στον ήλιο θα ξεκινήσω να το βγάζω απο αύριο. Είπα να μη του κουνήσω το κλουβί ακομα μιας κι εχει μονο 1 μέρα και κατι στο σπίτι...Αυριο το πρωί θα το βγάλω να αρχίσει να μπαίνει σε πρόγραμμα "ηλιοθεραπείας". Τη διαφορά με τον ήλιο την είδα και στα ρινγκνεκ μου...Κάνει πραγματικά μεγάλη δουλειά στην υγεία του φτερώματος. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------


## ninos

Ανδρέα,

μια χαρά θα πάνε όλα, μην αγχώνεσαι.  Απλα υπομονη, διοτι αυτα δεν φευγουν απο την μια μερα στην αλλη κ το ραμφος φενεται οτι θελει δουλιτσα. Σιγουρα παντως με την epithol θα δεις πολυ γρηγορα,  βελτιώση στο πουλακι  :Happy: 

Παντως γλυτωσες το πουλακι απο βέβαιη ασιτία, αφου η κατασταση του ολο και θα χειροτερευε. Μπραβο σου.

----------


## kaveiros

Toν πήρα τηλέφωνο αυτόν που τα είχε και του το είπα, του είπα να κοιτάξει και τα 2 που του έχουν μεινει...και τον άκουσα απο αδιάφορο μέχρι...σα να μην άκουσε καν τι του ειπα :sad:  Τουλάχιστον έμαθα ότι κατα 99% το κοκατιλ μου ειναι αρσενικό. Μαλωνε με ενα ακομα αρσενικο...για τα μάτια μιας κοκατιλίνας...τελικά τα χώρισε όμως και τα άλλα τα έδωσε....

----------


## kaveiros

Αποστολή εξετελέσθη...Το αγρίεψα το κακόμοιρο :sad:  Το έπιασα και το έσφιξα αρκετά γιατί κουνιόταν δεν ήθελε και φοβήθηκα μη κουνηθεί πολύ απότομα και φύγει η σταγόνα σε κανένα μάτι. Οπότε με το pulmosan προς το παρον ειμαστε οκ...το βραδυ epithol.

----------


## mariakappa

αυτος ειναι η αντρας!!!!! κοιτατε για να μαθαινετε...χαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Έχουν περάσει 2 ώρες απ την χρήση του φαρμάκου, είναι ζωηρότατος, μου χει γεμίσει τον ώμο "πουδρα", καθαρίζει μανιωδώς τα φτερά του και σφυρίζει που και που. Στο σημείο που έπεσε το φάρμακο έχει ξυθεί 2-3 φορές. Ευτυχώς το σφύξιμο και την τρομάρα που πήρε μεχρι να βαλω το φαρμακο, μοιάζει να την ξέχασε :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλεις το φάρμακο σε σημείο,ίσως λίγο πιο ψηλά...ώστε να μη φτάνει να το ξύνει με το ράμφος του.
Δε πρέπει να έρχεται σε επαφή με το φάρμακο το στόμα και η γλώσσα του,αλλά να απορροφάτε και να διαχέεται από το δέρμα του προς όλο το σώμα του.
Άντε να γιατρευτεί να τον χαρούμε όλοι μας και πιο πολύ εσύ Αντρίκο !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Βαγγέλη δεν το έγραψα εγώ σωστά... το ξύνει με το πόδι όχι με το ράμφος  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

> Βαγγέλη δεν το έγραψα εγώ σωστά... το ξύνει με το πόδι όχι με το ράμφος


οκ μια χαρά...η επισήμανση κάνει καλό στους επόμενους που θα διαβάσουν το θέμα .... :wink:

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά την αλοιφή δε με αφήνει με τπτ να την βάλω. Είναι σκοτεινά στο δωμάτιο κι έχω για φως μόνο το κινητό...και πάλι βλέπει. Μόλις πλησιάζω με την πατονέτα, κάνει πίσω κι αν ακουμπήσω...τρομοκρατέιται και πετιέται. Επίσης να σας πω ότι έχει ζωηρέψει ιδιαίτερα και εχει φάει πολύ φαγάκι,  αν και δε νομίζω να έχει τόσο γρήγορα αποτέλεσμα το pulmosan,ίσως απλά συνηθίζει το νέο χώρο. Πάντως για την αλοιφή...δύσκολα τα πράγματα, δε ξερω πως αλλιως να του την βάλω.

----------


## Marilenaki

μα με αυτο που κανεις το τρομαζεις περισσοτερο πιστευω. οι παπαγαλοι τρομαζουν ευκολα στο σκοταδι και αν ακουσουν τιποτα πετιουνται αμεσως ποσο μαλλον να προσπαθεις να το ακουμπησεις κιολας με μπατονετα και μαλιστα να βλεπει και μια λαμψη απο το κινητο.. ειναι λογικο να τρομοκρατειται. εκει δεν του αφηνεις περιθωρια ειναι για το καλο του πιαστο με μια πετσετουλα βαλτου προσεκτικα την αλοιφη και αστο μετα να ξεμουδιασει και επιβραβευσε το με κατι που του αρεσει πολυ.

----------


## kaveiros

Τότε μάλλον αύριο θα γίνει αυτό, πριν τον κλείσω στο κλουβί. Τώρα θα τον ταλαιπωρήσω πολύ...είναι σε φάση ύπνου ήδη...Thnx για τη συμβουλή!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Για να του βάλεις την Αλοιφή,ίσως θα χρειαστεί να του κάνεις τη λαβή που ακινητοποιεί όλους τους παπαγάλους.
Πιάνεις με αντίχειρα και δείκτη το κεφάλι στο σημείο που είναι τα μάγουλα περίπου και το κρατάς *όχι σφικτά* αλλά *σταθερά* έτσι με το άλλο χέρι θα κάνεις τις επαλείψεις και θα το βάλεις στο κλουβί του,να ηρεμήσει.
Ανδρέα ξεκίνα αύριο το πρωί,καλό είναι να κάνεις 2 φορές την ημέρα τώρα στην αρχή,απλά το βράδυ θα παραμείνει περισσότερο η αλοιφή την επιφάνεια του ράμφους χωρίς να προσπαθήσει να τη βγάλει,τρίβοντας το στα κλαδάκια.

Ανδρέα δες λίγο και το θέμα αυτό που περιγράφονται πιο αναλυτικά οι κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνουμε για να χορηγήσουν όταν χρειαστεί ένα φάρμακο...
*Βοηθεια! δεν μπορω να του δωσω το φαρμακο!*

----------


## mariakappa

> αυτος ειναι η αντρας!!!!! κοιτατε για να μαθαινετε...χαχα


μολις ειδα το μηνυμα μου το οποιο μπηκε σε λαθος θεση και ειναι σαν να κοροιδευω στον Ανδρεα.χιλια συγνωμη αλλα δεν ηταν φυσικα για τον Ανδρεα αλλα για το κοκατιλ που μαλωνε με ενα αλλο αρσενικο για τα ματια μιας κοκατιλινας.
ποσο ευκολα μπορεις να παρεξηγηθεις εε?

----------


## ninos

Το pulmosan δρα αμεσα Ανδρεα. Απο το δερμα,περνα σε λιγη ωρα στο αιμα κ μετα σε ολο το σωμα.
Το ξησιμο,στο σημειο της σταγωνας ειναι φυσιολογικο
Για την epithol,πρεπει να του βαλεις οπωσδηποτε.Θα τρομαξει,θα κουραστει,αλλα θα ανακουφιστει....

----------


## kaveiros

> μολις ειδα το μηνυμα μου το οποιο μπηκε σε λαθος θεση και ειναι σαν να κοροιδευω στον Ανδρεα.χιλια συγνωμη αλλα δεν ηταν φυσικα για τον Ανδρεα αλλα για το κοκατιλ που μαλωνε με ενα αλλο αρσενικο για τα ματια μιας κοκατιλινας.
> ποσο ευκολα μπορεις να παρεξηγηθεις εε?


Αχαχαχαχαχαχα πρωί πρωί χτυπήθηκα στο γέλιο Μαρία. Εμένα ούτε πήγε το μυαλό μου ότι μπορεί να με κοροϊδεύεις! Κατάλαβα ότι αναφέρεσαι στον κοκατίλο μην ανησυχείς λοιπόν... :Anim 63: 

Για την epithol θα το κάνω τώρα το πρωί όπως και να χει. Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω αυτό που είπε ο Βαγγέλης ελπίζω να το πετύχω. Ο κοκατιλάκος μόλις τώρα ξύπνησε και άρχισε να τρώει σπόρια :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Epithol μπηκε...χρειαστηκαμε 2 ατιμα για να μεινει ακινητος  :Happy:  Να δω αυριο πως θα τον καταφερω παλι. Ηδη λιγες ωρες μετα την αλοιφη, το χαλινο του εδειξε πολυ πιο νορμαλ!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά σήμερα ξύπνησε και τραγουδούσε μισή ώρα συνεχόμενα...σφύριζε και είχε τρομερή χαρά...επίσης το χει ρίξει στο φαϊ. Υποθέτω ότι "ξαλαφρώνει" σιγά σιγά απ τα ακάρεα? Σταμάτησε να ξύνεται και στο ραμφος συνέχεια. 1 φορά μόνο το έκανε. 
Κάτι ακόμα, παράγγειλα 2 ακόμα σκευάσματα για να τα έχω καλού κακού. Το ένα είναι πολυβιταμίνη μάρκας backs που μπαίνει στο νερό και το άλλο ένα σκεύασμα μάρκας για την ενίσχυση του φτερώματος , το tabernil. Ο κοκατιλακος μου τρώει όλες τις τροφές εκτός απο φρούτα...δε δοκιμάζει προς το παρόν με τίποτα. Να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια απο αυτές τις βιταμίνες για να τονωθεί, μιας και είναι αρκετά ταλαιπωρήμένος?

----------


## ninos

Ανδρέα, 

 σε λίγες μέρες το κοκατιλακι σου θα είναι περδίκι !! Συνέχισε την θεραπεία και τις επαλείψεις με epithol και μην αμελήσεις την δεύτερη δόση Pulmosan, που είναι απαραίτητη !! 

Ίσως να μην τρώει φρούτα, επειδή δεν τα έχει δεί ποτέ του, διότι ποτέ δεν του προσφέραν. Για τις βιταμίνες δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι απαραίτητο εάν το πουλάκι τρώει φρούτα, λαχανικά  κτλ. Εγω χορηγώ βιταμίνες μετά από αντιβίωση, κατά την πτερρορια και εαν το πουλάκι φαίνεται αδύναμο, προφανός απο κάποια ταλαιπωρία αρρώστιας κτλ.

----------


## kaveiros

Ρίξτε κι εσείς μια ματιά στις φωτό. Έχει αρχίσει να καθαρίζει το χαλινό και το  ράμφος ή είναι η ιδέα μου? Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει ορατή διαφορά. Στη συμπεριφορά του είναι πάντως λες και του φόρτισαν τις μπαταρίες. Παίζει συνεχόμενα επι ώρες , τραγουδάει ασταμάτητα και τρώει την τριπλάσια ποσότητα τροφής απ ότι τις πρώτες μέρες.

ΦΩΤΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ


ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ

----------


## ninos

βρε τι γλύκας είναι αυτός ?  :Happy:  

εαν και δεν είναι τόσο κοντινή η φωτογραφία, εγω βλέπω διαφορά, αλλά πιστεύω θέλει αρκετή δουλεία ακόμα !! Είναι και δύσκολο το σημείο του ράμφους. Στα πόδια η κατάσταση είναι πιο εύκολη... 

Του τρίβεις απαλά και το ράμφος με την αλοιφή, ή απλα του την βάζεις ? Όσο περισσότερο το τρίβεις, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα καθαρίσει

----------


## kaveiros

Στέλιο δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι χαρακτήρας είναι, έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου και όσο περνούν οι μέρες γίνεται ακόμα καλύτερος. Παιχνίδι και τραγούδι όλη μέρα. Αν έρθει και καμιά κοπέλα σπίτι...εκεί να δεις...κάνει σαν καναρίνι!!!!  :Happy: 
Την αλοιφή προχτές την έτριψα γιατί είχα και δεύτερο άτομο, χτες που τον έπιασα μόνος μου... ίσα ίσα μ άφησε να την βάλω.

----------


## kaveiros

Για δείτε για δείτε :Happy:  Έχει σταματήσει να ξύνεται κιόλας!!! Θα του βάλω ακόμα σήμερα και αύριο αλοιφούλα, και την Τρίτη θα κάνουμε την δεύτερη δόση pulmosan. Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι οκ. Πριν βάλω την δεύτερη δόση pulmosan, να πετάξω τις ξύλινες πατήθρες και να του βάλω άλλες? Διαβάζω ότι τα ακάρεα αγαπουν πολύ το ξύλο και αναπαράγονται σε αυτό. Μην έχουμε τα ίδια ξανά...

----------


## Marilenaki

πολυ καλη δουλεια εκανες στο πουλακι!! καμια σχεση με τις πρωτες φωτογραφιες! μπραβο σου!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστώ Μαριλένα, ουσιαστικά εσείς την κάνατε την δουλειά που καταλάβατε τι είναι. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι πετσούλες δεν είχα ξαναδεί πρόβλημα με ακάρεα στο ράμφος. Επίσης εδώ και 3 μέρες ανοίγει η φωνή του, τραγουδά όλο και πιο δυνατά και όλο και περισσότερο. Κάνει κάτι σφυρίγματα...! Λογικά ξελαφρώνει απ τα παράσιτα αυτά γι αυτό χαίρεται έτσι :Happy:

----------


## paulos

μπραβο σου για το τρεξιμο που εκανες περδικι εγινε....

----------


## ninos

απολυμανση θελεις Ανδρεα για τα ακαρεα, για να εισαι σιγουρος... Μετα την δευτερη δοση μην του βαλεις παλι pulmosan. Το πουλακι ειναι μια χαρουλα απο οτι φενεται

----------


## kaveiros

Στέλιο ξύλινο δεν έχω τπτ άλλο στο κλουβί εκτός απ τις πατήθρες. Θα κάνω και το κλουβί μια απολύμανση οκ αλλά θα αλλάξω και τις πατήθρες. Χρειάζεται τπτ άλλο?

----------


## ninos

Για τα ακαρεα οχι. Στα ξυλαρακια να τα πλενεις κ με ξυδι.
Βεβαια ποτε δεν εισαι σιγουρος για την εμφανιση τους,οπως κ με τις ψειρες..
Ολα αυτα βεβαια μεταφερονται με αρκετους τροπους,οπως αλλα πουλια,αερας κτλ.Εσυ λογικα,αφου τα εχεις κ μεσα στο σπιτι τα πουλακια,δεν νομιζω οτι θα ταλαιπωρηθεις παλι
Παντως οπως ειδες δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο,αρκει να το προλαβεις.
Epithol βαζεις ακομα ή τελειωσες; Εαν το Pulmosan ληξει,μην πεταξεις το καπακι διοτι το θες για το scatt εαν το εκανες παραγγελια.Δεν εχει σταγονομετρο

----------


## mitsman

Σε παραδεχομαι!!!
Μπραβο σου!!
Σου αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## kaveiros

Να σαι καλά Δημήτρη...μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε και αυτά που δεν είναι σπίτι μας. Γύρισα από πετ σοπ φρικαρισμένος πριν λίγο. Το κατάστημα που παραγγέλνω τροφές μάλλον αυτή τη βδομάδα είναι κλειστό, δεν απαντά στο τηλ κανείς, και αναγκαστικά πήγα σε πετ σοπ. Αφού πια τα γυρισα όλα τόσο καιρό, έχω βρει ένα που έχει όλα τα πουλιά με καθαρές ποτίστρες, απο 2-3 τροφές σε κάθε κλουβί και πάντα καθαρά όσες φορές έχω πάει. Είχε 2 κοκατιλ και πλησιασα να τα δω.... Κακώς αποφάσισα να κοιτάξω. Είχε μια θηλυκή κοκατιλίτσα της οποίας της είχε γυρίσει το ράμφος εντελώς και ακουμπούσε στον λαιμό της :sad:  Φαινόταν πολύ χάλια προφανώς δε μπορεί να φάει. Το είπα στον ιδιοκτήτη και μου είπε οτι το ξέρει ότι βάζει όσο πιο μαλακές τροφές έχει αλλά δε ξέρει κι αυτός τι αλλο να κάνει. Προφανώς δε ξέρει να κόβει ράμφος και δεν εχω ιδέα κι εγω...

----------


## vagelis76

Πόσο θα αντέξει άραγε η καημένη?????
Κρίμα η ψυχούλα να βρίσκεται σε χέρια άσχετων,χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια για να καλυτερεύσει η ζωή της....

----------


## kaveiros

Βαγγέλη αν  είχαμε πτηνίατρο εδώ θα την έπαιρνα να την πάω να της το κόψει και θα την επέστρεφα στο πετ σοπ. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχουμε και για να πω και την αλήθεια μου... πήρα τηλέφωνο σε μια νέα κτηνίατρο στην πόλη για την οποία άκουσα απο κάποιους ότι είναι καλή και στα πουλιά...και την ρωτησα (είπα ότι είναι δικό μου το πουλί). Και μου είπε ότι δεν έχει κόψει ράμφος ποτέ αλλά μπορεί να το ψάξει λέει, να ξέρω όμως ότι θα το κάνει μόνο με αναισθησία. Μόλις μου είπε έτσι...της είπα όχι ευχαριστώ και έκλεισα. Δεν έχει ιδέα η κοπέλα. Μακάρι να είχα τρόπο  να το βοηθήσω το καημένο αλλά και σπίτι να το έπαιρνα πρώτον δεν έχω άλλο χώρο για καραντίνα αυτή τη στιγμή και δεύτερον δεν γνωρίζω πως μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε τέτοιο πρόβλημα :sad:

----------


## vagelis76

Η σκέψη σου και η έννοια σου είναι αρκετή Ανδρέα.
Πάντως περισσότερο κακό από αυτό που το περιμένει δε πρόκειται να του κάνεις προσπαθώντας να του κόψεις λίγο το ράμφος.
Θα κοιτάξω και αν βρώ κάτι (οδηγίες) θα σου στείλω για να δεις πως γίνεται.Και αν μπορείς να του δώσεις με τη πράξη σου αυτή την ελπίδα να ζήσει.....

----------


## kaveiros

Δες το λίγο αν μπορείς Βαγγέλη μήπως το προλάβουμε. Σε ξένα sites όπου είδα λένε ότι πρέπει να το κάνει ειδικός. Ουσιαστικά εκεί που γυρνάει το ράμφος και γίνεται προβληματικό, ήταν πάρα πολύ λεπτό, μακάρι να μπορούσα να του το κόψω εστω εγώ αν είναι σχετικά εύκολο και αν το προλάβω βέβαια γιατί φαινόταν ήδη χάλια :sad: 

Σχετικά με τον δικό μου, μόλις κάναμε την δεύτερη δόση pulmosan, και μια τελευταία επάλειψη με epithol. Σήμερα ήταν μες τα κέφια όλη μέρα (θα ποστάρω και βιντεο σε λίγο σε άλλο θέμα) και μετά όταν τον πιάσαμε για τα φάρμακα φοβήθηκε, ειδικά με το pulmosan μέχρι να βρούμε δέρμα στο λαιμό και να κάτσει σταθερά...είναι λίγο ζόρι. Τουλάχιστον τέλος καλό, όλα καλά ελπίζω.

----------


## kaveiros

Βαγγέλη απ όσα διαβάζω ψάχνοντας πιο αναλυτικά, μπορεί να γίνει και με λίμα αλλά βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιούν λίμα για λιγότερο σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Διαφορετικά χρειάζεται ειδικός τροχός. Φοβάμαι ότι με λίμα αν το δοκίμαζα θα "έσπαζε" γιατί ήταν πραγματικά μακρύ και λεπτό σε πάχος, και το θέμα είναι αν σπάσει χαμηλά...είναι καλό, με λίγο λιμάρισμα θα είναι μια χαρά...αν σπάσει ψηλά όμως? Έψαξα φωτογραφίες και δε βρήκα καμία με τόσο μεγάλο ράμφος. Η κοντινότερη φωτογραφία που μοιάζει με το αυτό που είδα απο κοντά είναι αυτή εδώ. Στο πουλί που είδα αυτό το λεπτό κομμάτι ακουμπούσε στην κυριολεξία στον λαιμό του πουλιού.


Έχω βγει τελείως εκτός θέματος τώρα οπότε αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα για το πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε αυτό το πουλί ας μου γράψει και pm.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και εγω όταν χρειάστηκε να κόψω του Πάρη είχα αγνοηθεί.Μετά κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι τίποτα.Χρησιμοποίησε ένα νυχοκόπτη και κόψε ελάχιστα .Για να μείνει σταθερό το κεφάλι θα το κρατήσεις με τα δυο δάκτυλα από πίσω με τον δείκτη και τον αντίχειρα.Με τον τρόπο αυτό ακινητοποιείται τελείως και δεν κουνιέται.έτσι γίνεται γρήγορα.Με τη λίμα καθυστερείς.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά θα κάνω μια δοκιμή. Θα πάω αύριο και ελπίζω να δεχτούν να μου το δώσουν για μερικές ώρες, διαφορετικά δεν θα κολλήσω στο να το αγοράσω...αλλά δεν έχω που να το βάλω :sad:  Ο μόνος χώρος που μένει είναι το αποθηκάκι μου, έχει παράθυρο μεγάλο, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο δωματιάκι το ψήνει ο ήλιος τις ζεστές ώρες και γίνεται φούρνος κανονικός, θα το σκάσω το ζωντανό αν το βάλω εκεί. Άλλη λύση είναι να βρω κάποιον γνωστό να το πάρει...θα δω αύριο. Κρίμα να πεθάνει το πουλάκι αν είναι τόσο εύκολη η λύση στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## vagelis76

*Normal*(υγιές ράμφος)-->Ένα υγιές πουλί έχει ένα υγιές ράμφος. Και ένα  υγιές ράμφος σημαίνει ότι το πουλί σας θα το χρησιμοποιεί για να φάει,  να παίξει, και να μασήσει. 
α)ομαλή συμμετρική εμφάνιση
β)Καμία αποφλοίωση ή ασυνήθιστη σύσταση
γ)Καμία αποχρωματισμένη περιοχή 
δ)Το ανώτερο ράμφος πρέπει να ευθυγραμμίσει με το χαμηλότερο ράμφος

*OVERGROWN*(αύξηση πάνω γνάθου)-->όταν αυξάνεται το ανώτερο ράμφος ή το  χαμηλότερο ράμφος πάρα πολύ πολύ. Το ανώτερο ράμφος εισβάλλει πολύ  συχνότερα από το χαμηλότερο ράμφος. Ένα ράμφος μπορεί να είναι το  αποτέλεσμα των προβλημάτων υγείας συμπεριλαμβανομένου και  τραύματος.

*SCISSORS BEAK*:(ράμφος ψαλιδιού)--->όταν το ανώτερο ράμφος  αυξάνεται σε μια πλευρά του χαμηλότερου ράμφους, και είναι μια  αναπτυξιακή ανωμαλία που εμφανίζεται ο συνηθέστερα στα cockatoos και  macaws. 

Το ράμφος  είναι ελαφρύ,  καμένος από μια ουσία αποκαλούμενη κερατίνη, όπως τα νύχια   αποτελούνται από αυτή. Και, όπως τα νύχια, το ράμφος αυξάνεται συνεχώς - από  τη μια έως τρεις ίντσες ετησίως. Η κερατίνη καλύπτει μια κοίλη, δομή  γνάθων που περιλαμβάνει δύο μέρη: η ανώτερη γνάθος και χαμηλώνει,  αρθρωμένη κάτω γνάθος. Η βάση του ράμφους έχει έναν ανεφοδιασμό αίματος και έναν σημαντικό  αριθμό καταλήξεων νεύρων. Η άκρη του ράμφους, όπως το τέλος ενός νυχιού,  δεν αισθάνεται τον πόνο.
Με μεγάλη προσοχή και κόβοντας σιγά σιγά ,ίσως καταφέρεις να του σώσεις τη ζωή Ανδρέα.Δες ένα ράμφος φυσιολογικού πουλιού του είδους και κόψε το ακόμα πιο μακρύ εσύ.Έτσι θα ανακουφιστεί και θα μπορεί να φάει...μετά μπορείς να τροχίσεις λίγο παραπάνω με λίμα και δίνοντας του παιχνίδια ξύλινες πατήθρες από φυσικό ξύλο και πέτρα να τρίβει το ράμφος του.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω λίγο....

----------


## kaveiros

Βαγγέλη και Κώστα ευχαριστώ είναι πολύ χρήσιμα όσα μου είπατε. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν αρκεί μόνο να το κόψω λίγο, πρέπει να έχει και κάποια φροντίδα μετά και πολύ αμφιβάλλω ότι θα την έχει στο πετ σοπ :sad:  Είναι και ο μήνας δύσκολος, 1-2 άτομα που θα μπορούσα να "αγγαρέψω" να το φιλοξενήσουν μέχρι να τελειώσω με τις καραντίνες στο σπίτι...ετοιμάζονται για διακοπές. Μια λύση είναι να το βολέψω στο μπάνιο. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι αν γίνει καλά δεν θα μπορώ να του δώσω το χρόνο που χρειάζεται αλλά έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι, τουλάχιστον ας γίνει καλά και ας είναι λίγο μοναχούλα τον πρώτο καιρό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς κάποια στιγμή θα έπαιρνα μια παρέα στον Ηρακλή, ας γίνει κι έτσι, έχω αρχίσει να συνηθίζω πλέον στους "έκτακτους" επισκέπτες, αλλά πρέπει να βρω έναν τρόπο να μη κοιτάω ρε παιδιά δε μπορώ.Όλο αυτό το πράμα είναι φαύλος κύκλος, όσο θα μιας πιάνει κάποιους η λύπη και θα θελήσουνε να σώσουμε καμιά ψυχή από πετ σοπ, τόσο θα φέρνουν αυτοί ζώα με το κιλό :sad: . Θα σας ενημερώσω εντός της ημέρας τι έκανα...

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά μόλις γύρισα, μου το έδωσε το πουλί για 20 ευρώ μαζί με μια epithol, του είπα αν γινεται να το κρατησω λιγες μερες για να γινει καλά και να του το πάω πίσω και τουλάχιστον ήταν ειλικρινής. Μου είπε οτι εκεί με τόσα ζώα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του δωσει τη σημασία που πρέπει και ότι αν γίνει καλά μπορώ να το χαρίσω κάπου. Του είπα οτι το κόψιμο του ράμφους είναι απλό με νυχοκόπτη, όπως με ενημερώσατε κι εσείς... και εκεί ήταν που με κούφανε...μου λέει "το ξέρω". Για άλλη μια φορά μεσα σε πετ σοπ η πιεση μου βάρεσε κόκκινο. Αφού το ξέρει γιατι δε το κόβει τόσο καιρό ο βλάκας. Το πήρα το πουλί, έκανα χώρο στο μπάνιο, του έκοψα το ράμφος με νυχοκόπτη είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο τελικά όπως είπε ο Κωνσταντίνος και του έβαλα epithol αλλά μάλλον θα χρειαστεί και pulmosan. Το ράμφος τους δεν είναι καλά, δεν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο ήταν του Ηρακλή μου αλλά μοιάζει κάπως υποτροφικό και έχει πετσούλες. Είναι τελείως αδύναμο το πουλί, κάθεται ακίνητο και δεν αντέδρασε σε τίποτα :sad:  Δε μπορώ να ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρει, μακάρι να το προλάβω, θα κάνω ότι μπορώ. Προς το παρόν δεν ανοίγω νέο θέμα για να το συστήσω γιατί δεν έχει νόημα αν δε τα καταφέρει :sad:  Μόλις μπορέσω θα σας βάλω φωτογραφία, τώρα το άφησα να ηρεμήσει, χτυπούσε η καρδούλα του σαν τρελή.

Μια ερώτηση έχω μόνο, διαβάζω τακτικά να προτείνετε ζάχαρη όταν το πουλί είναι αδύναμο. Θα βοηθήσει στην κοκατιλίτσα να το κάνω? Αν ναι σε τι ποσότητα και πως θα το χορηγήσω?

----------


## paulos

μπραβο για το ενδιαφερον σου για το πουλακι.

----------


## mitsman

Το ζαχαρονερο ειναι σε πολυ μικρη αναλογια!!!
Αυτο ομως ειναι γαι περιπτωσεις που το πουλι ειναι παρα παρα πολυ εξαντλημενο και στα ορια του... επισης η δεξτροζη 35% βοηθαει πολυ...
οπως και ηλεκτρολυτες απο το φαρμακειο... δινουν ενεργεια ολα αυτα...
Δεν παχαινουν τα πουλια, απλα τους δινουν ενεργεια και συμπληρωνουν δυναμεις για να μπορεσουν να φανε και να κινηθουν κανονικα!
και φυσικα για μικρη περιοδο!!! 2-3 μερες ξερω εγω....

Περισσοτερα θα σου πει ο Δημητρης jk21 που σιγουρα ξερει!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά θα προσπαθήσω να πεταχτω σε φαρμακείο αλλά μάλλον το απόγευμα θα βρω διανυκτερεύον γιατί πρέπει να παραδώσω μια δουλειά σε πελάτη και ήδη άργησα. Απογευματάκι θα πάω να πάρω ότι λέτε. Δημήτρη είναι σίγουρα στα όρια του γιατί σκέψου ότι εβαλα το νυχοκόπτη πάνω του, έκοψα το ράμφος, το μετέφερα στην παλάμη μου και δεν αντιδρούσε. Έλεγξα και το ποπουδάκι της και δεν έχει ίχνος απο κουτσουλιά...είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έτρωγε γιατί με τέτοιο ράμφος που είχε και σύριγγα να ήθελα να του δωσω, δε θα μπορούσα, είχε φράξει το στόμα του εντελώς :sad: .

----------


## mitsman

θα μπορουσες να του δωσεις κρεμουλα ειναι η αληθεια!! να δοκιμασεις να το ταισεις στο στομα!!!
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!!
τον ορο δεξτροζης θα τον βρεις σε κτηνιατριο σε 35 %
Αλλιως almora plus εχω διαβασει να γραφει ο Δημητρης αν θυμαμαι καλα!!! μεχρι τοτε μιση κουταλιτσα ζαχαρη στο νερο του, ισως λεω και πολυ! και ελπιζουμε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θα έρθει μια φίλη μου πιο αργά της είπα πάει τώρα να πάρει ηλεκτρολύτες. Μόλις δοκίμασα με σύριγγα και του έδωσα νεράκι σκέτο και το ήπιε! Θα δοκιμάσω σε λίγο να κάνω στο μπλέντερ φρούτα.

----------


## mitsman

αν το πινει δοκιμασε να λιωσεις λιγο κροκο αυγου και να του δωσεις.. κανε τον σαν κρεμα για νεοσσους... βρασε το αυγο 14 λεπτα και παρε τον κροκο και λιωσε τον σιγα σιγα σε ζεστο νερο.... και ταισε με αυτο.....
με την σωστη θερμοκρασια παντα!!

----------


## kaveiros

Το αυγό έβρασε, εβαλα και νερό να ζεσταθεί. Ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο δεν έχω θα βάλω το κανονικό που μετράμε τον πυρετό αναγκαστικά για να δω θερμοκρασία. Αν θυμάμαι καλά απ όσα είχα διαβάσει στους 39 βαθμούς πρέπει να είναι η κρέμα έτσι? Μετά το νεράκι το βλέπω λίγο πιο ζωηρό, το πλησίασα και έκανε ένα βήμα πίσω. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό...είναι μια επικοινωνία με το περιβάλλον έστω. Η ανάσα του έχει επανέλθει δε δείχνει να έχει άγχος έχει όμως τρέμουλο...Αυτό μπορεί να είναι από την εξάντληση?

----------


## mitsman

Η θερμοκρασια ειναι το χαμηλοτερο 38 και το υψυλοτερο το 41... στους 40 εισαι αψογος.. με τιποτα πιο ζεστο!!!!
Μια χαρα ειναι αυτο το θερμομετρο... μια χαρα!!! το νου σου μην το καψεις.. καλυτερα λιγο πιο κρυο!!!
μπραβο.. τελεια.. αν τυχαινει να υπαρχει και λιγη γυρη σπιτι να διαλυσεις μεσα θα ηταν υπεροχο.. αλλα και ο κροκος ειναι πολυ καλο νημα.. μακαρι να φαι!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μπορεί να είναι από το σοκ του νέου περιβάλλοντος και περισσότερο από την όλη διαδικασία.
Ναι δώσε του σε θερμοκρασία 39 βαθμούς και άφησε το σε ήσυχο μέρος να ηρεμήσει.
Είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος και πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά !!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Έτρεμε απο πριν Βαγγέλη, όταν μπήκα στο μαγαζί όση ώρα έκανα το "παζάρεμα" την κοιτούσα και έτρεμε. Κι εγώ θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά απ την στιγμή που το αποφάσισα είμαι προετοιμασμένος για το χειρότερο. Ακόμα κι αυτό αν συμβεί τουλάχιστον ας είναι σε ένα φιλικό χέρι και όχι στα χέρια κάποιου που δε τον ενδιαφέρει αν αναπνέει. Πάω να δώσω το αυγό τώρα, μολις έρθει η φίλη μου και φέρει τους ηλεκτρολύτες θα της δώσω κι απ αυτούς...κι ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα καρδαμώσει.

----------


## mitsman

Περιμενουμε νεα σου...
και μην περιμενεις ξαφνικα να αρχισει να σφυριζει... σιγα σιγα.. σημασια εχει να παρει δυναμεις και να ξεκινησει να τρωει... προς το παρον μην της βαλεις πουλμοσαν,... ασε να αναρωσει λιγο πρωτα... χωρις να ξερω λεω πως αν μπει δηλητηριο σε ενα εξασθενημενο πουλακι δεν θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά μακάρι να μην είναι απλώς η ιδέα μου, το βλέπω κάπως καλύτερα. Έδωσα το αυγό όπως μου είπατε, κατάπιε 5 μπουκιές, μετά γυρνούσε το κεφάλι δεν ήθελε άλλο. Μόλις τελείωνα το ταϊσμα ήρθε και η φίλη μου έφερε το almora plus σε φακελάκια είναι και είχε διακοπή το dsl ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω πόσο να δώσω, τελικά πήρα πρωτοβουλία, έριξα σε ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι νερό μισό φακελάκι και πήρα μια ποσότητα με την σύριγγα και του έδωσα 3 γουλιές περίπου, τόσο δέχτηκε. Στη συνέχεια το άφησα να ηρεμήσει και το τσέκαρα ξανά πριν λίγο, το τρέμουλο συνεχίζεται αλλά όχι έτσι όπως ήταν πριν, επίσης όταν με είδε ανασήκωσε τα φτεράκια της!!! Όταν πλησίασα στο 1 μέτρο έκανε πίσω όπως πρέπει να κάνει λογικά οποιοδήποτε πουλί απο πετ σοπ... Θα περιμένω μέχρι κατά τις 7 η ώρα το απόγευμα να δω φάει, αν δεν φάει θα δώσω με σύριγγα. Να δώσω πάλι αυγό ή να κάνω κανένα φρούτο λιωμένο?
Για pulmosan εννοείται ότι δε θα της βάλω άμεσα, δεν είναι τόσο χάλια το ράμφος της άλλωστε όσο ήταν του Ηρακλή. Το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει προς το παρόν είναι να την δω να κινείται και να τρώει.

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα θα έλεγα και πιο νωρίς να του ξαναδώσεις φαγάκι με σύριγγα,έστω αυτό το λίγο θα το κρατήσει.
Έχει κάνει κουτσουλιές καθόλου?????

----------


## mitsman

προτεινω να του δωσεις ενδιαμεσα  πολυ λιγο φρουτοκρεμα και πιο μετα παλι αυγο!!!

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!
Για το almora δεν ξερω την δοσολογια.. και το νερο του στην ποτιστρα να εχει μεσα... εεε??

----------


## kaveiros

Όχι τίποτα ακόμα. Λογικά θα κάνει έστω μ αυτό το λίγο αυγό που έφαγε δε μπορεί.Θα του ξαναδώσω φαγητό οκ. Έβαλα και στην ποτίστρα αυτό που έφτιαξα στο ποτήρι Δημήτρη.

----------


## vagelis76

Για να μην έχει κάνει κουτσουλιές το καημένο τόσες ώρες....πάει να πεί οτι είναι τελείως στεγνό από φαγητό....έχει κολλήσει το έντερο από τη πείνα που λέμε.
Δώσε του ξανά για να συντηρηθεί και νεράκι για να ενυδατωθεί.
Εγώ το Almora Plus  το αραιώνω σε ένα ποτήρι νερό και από αυτό βάζω στις ποτήστρες ή έδινα όταν χρειάστηκε με σύριγγα.

----------


## mariakappa

αντρεα μου, δεν θελω να σε φοβησω αλλα εχουμε το ιδιο συνδρομο.ονομαζεται το συνδρομο της μητερας τερεζας.χαχαχα
απο αγαπη βρεθηκα τον τελευταιο χρονο να εχω επιπλεον 2 ringneck και εναν αλεξανδρινο.τον αρσενικο ringneck τον πηρα γιατι εχει γεννηθει με στραβα ποδια και στο πετσοπ ολοι οι πελετες τον ενεοχλουσαν και αυτος επεφτε κατω γιατι ηταν μικρουλης και ακομα δεν ειχε μαθει πως να κραταει την ισορροπια του.αυτο το ειδα μια δυο τρεις αλλα οχι τεταρτη γιατι μετα τσαντιστηκα και το αγορασα για 50ευρω.κανενας δεν θα τον ξανατρομαζε ετσι.μετα τον δεκεμβρη περνουσα εξω απο το πετ σοπ και ειδα ενα θυληκο ringneck στον πατο του κλουβιου να κοιμαται στα 2 του ποδια να τρεμει, αδυνατισμενο και κοιτωντας τις κουτσουλιες ειδα μονο ουρα και αχωνευτα σπορακια.τρελαθηκα.την αγορασα κι αυτη για 20 ευρω.βεβαια ξοδεψα τα 10πλασια για να την σωσω.αλλα τα καταφερα.δεν χωνεβει βεβαια ουτε τωρα τα σπορακια αλλα δεν με νοιαζει γιατι τρωει πελετς.   πριν απο 4 μηνες γνωρισα τον αλεξανδρινο με καταθλιψη γιατι ειχε αποχωριστει τον εκροφεα του.βεβαια δεν ηταν το μοναδικο του προβλημα.κοιμωνταν και ηταν μονο στον πατο του κλουβιου, φοβερα αδυνατισμενος, φαντασου οτι ειναι 150γρ ενω θα επρεπε να ειναι τουλαχιστον 250γρ.και φυσικα αχωνευτα σπορακια στις κουτσουλιες του.μαλωσα με τον εκτροφεα γιατι δεν παραδεχονταν οτι ειχε προβλημα και το θεμα εκλεισε με εμενα να πληρωνω 400 ευρω!! για να μην τον αφησω αλλο με το ανθρωπομορφο τερας.δεν θα πω οτι εχει γινει ακομα καλα αλλα σιγουρα θα ζησει ευτυχισμενος για πολλα χρονια μαζι μου.
ξερεις ομως κατι? δεν μετανοιωσα ποτε μου, ουτε για μια στιγμη για ολα αυτα που εχω κανει.οταν τα κοιταω. ολα μαζι, πλυμηριζω απο τετοια χαρα που σιγουρα αξιζει πολυ περισσοτερο αυτο ολα αυτα που εχω ξοδεψει.  δεν σου κρυβω οτι εχω παιδευτει παρα πολυ τους τελευταιους μηνες αλλα ποτε δεν κουραστηκα.και ξερεις κατι?? η ζωη σου το ανταποδιδει.να εισαι σιγουρος.
καλο κουραγιο.
και να σου πω και κατι πιο σχετικο με το θεμα σου.οταν αλεσεις τα φρουτα να τα ανακατεψεις με μελι και οχι με ζαχαρη.το μελι τους προσφερει πολλα περισσοτερα.και εαν θελεις τη γνωμη μου το μελι μπορεις να το δινεις και αραιομενο με νερο.θα δεις ποσο θα της αρεσει.επισης εγω δινω και βοτανα.οπως αλοη (σε πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα) και σπιρουλινα (οσο θες).

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρία τι να με φοβήσεις το ξέρω ότι αυτό το πράμα είναι όπως είπες κι εσύ "σύνδρομο", αν είχα κι άλλο χώρο δε θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να έχω κι άλλα, απλά στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει πτηνίατρος εδώ και αυτό δυσκολεύει πολύ τα πράγματα. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως είναι δυνατόν να αντιμετωπίζουν τόσο διαφορετικά τα πουλιά ανάλογα με τις ράτσες. Ο συγκεκριμένος που είχε το κοκατιλ, εχει σε κάθε κλουβί 3 μπολάκια με τροφή, όλα καθαρά όλα περιποιημένα. Έχει ροζέλες που είναι σχεδόν ήμερες, έχει ζακό που τους έχει εκπαιδεύσει ο ίδιος και σφυρίζουν και παίζουν. Την πρώτη φορά που είχα μπει μέσα είχα βρει τη χαρά μου, λέω έτσι ναι. Φαινόταν τα ζώα ότι ήταν και χαρούμενα και περιποιημένα. Τα budgie του τα έχει με παιχνίδια κτλ...γενικά είχα μια εικόνα ότι είναι το μόνο κατάστημα εδώ που είναι οκ. Ε μετά απο αυτό τι να πω. Ηξερε ότι το να κόψει το ράμφος στην κοκατιλίτσα είναι 2 λεπτά δουλειά και δεν το έκανε την άφησε να φτάσει εδώ που έφτασε και να σας πω γιατί??? Το μεσημέρι το κατάλαβα το γιατί. Εχτές όταν πήρα τροφές πριν δω την κοκατιλίτσα τον ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσε να μου φέρει κοκατιλ μωρό απο εκτροφέα όχι όμως τώρα, όταν θα έφτανε ο Ηρακλής στο σημείο να δεθεί πιο πολύ μαζί μου. Το σκέφτηκα για να έχει μια παρέα γιατί δεν θα μου αρεσε να τον είχα συνέχεια μόνο του. Μου απαντάει λοιπόν ο τύπος ότι τον Σεπτέμβριο θα φέρει μικρά κοκατίλ πολλά. Λέω οκ, ως τότε θα δούμε. Ε σήμερα λοιπόν κατάλαβα ότι θα τον διευκόλυνε να πεθάνει η κοκατιλίτσα αυτή γιατί είναι πιο μεγάλη, γιατί τον Αύγουστο όλοι είναι διακοπές δεν αγοράζουν ζώα...και τον Σεπτέμβριο θα έχει μωρά ...άρα αυτή τι να την έκανε? Τζάμπα να την ταϊζει?

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά έδωσα φρούτο τώρα και λίγο πιο μετά θα δώσω πάλι αυγό. Εκανε κουτσουλίτσα, όχι σφιχτή αλλά σε χρώμα μια χαρά δείχνει αν και πολύ μικρή έχει και το άσπρο γύρω γύρω. Επίσης πριν που πήγα να την ταϊσω μου κανε στην αρχή αυτό το φύσημα που κάνουν τα κοκατίλ όταν νευριάζουν και θέλουν να δαγκώσουν. Ας ζήσει κι ας με δαγκώνει :Happy:  Και μόνο που επικοινωνεί με το περιβάλλον όσο επικοινωνεί, είναι θετικό σημάδι για μένα, ήταν σε κατάσταση "υπνωτισμού" εντελώς. Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## kaveiros

Tης έδωσα λίγο νεράκι με μέλι και λίγο αυγό όπως το μεσημέρι, το νερό το ήπιε εύκολα, το αυγό δε της πολυαρέσει αλλά νομίζω δεν της αρέσει το ότι την ακουμπάω για να μπορώ να την ταϊσω. άφησα και ένα μικρό φακό αναμμένο για να κοιμηθεί γιατί στο πετ σοπ δε νομίζω να είχε εντελως σκοτάδι. φαγητό μόνη της δεν έφαγε πάντως, το τρέμουλο πάντως μειώθηκε αισθητά ίσα ίσα που το διέκρινα πριν σκοτεινιάσει. αύριο ελπίζω να πάει καλύτερα.για ακόμα μια φορά ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας. αυτό το πουλάκι αν σωθεί θα οφείλεται σε εσάς που ξέρατε ακριβώς τι έπρεπε να κάνω.

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα αν μπορούσες να της κάνεις ένα τάισμα μέσα στη νύχτα,καλό θα του έκανε....θα το στύλωνε περισσότερο και το πρωί θα νιώθει πιο δυνατό...
Από κουτσουλιές πως πάει?Ξεκίνησε να κάνει μερικές?

----------


## kaveiros

Βαγγέλη δυστυχώς δε το είδα το βράδυ αυτό που έγραψες, το είδα όμως ξημερώματα γιατί το βράδυ εδώ αποφάσισε ο καιρός να χειμωνιάσει και ξύπνησα απ το κρύο κατά τις 5 και κάτι. Έλιωσα στο μπλέντερ μήλο, σταφύλι και 4 ηλιοσποράκια έλιωσα μαζί  και της έδωσα αλλά έχει ζωηρέψει τόσο ώστε μόλις πλησίασα το χέρι μου με δάγκωσε :Happy:  Το θεωρώ καλό σημάδι αυτό, επίσης το τρέμουλο σταμάτησε εντελώς και κουνάει το κεφάλι της να δει τι κάνω. Της έδωσα 2-3 μπουκιές και μετά λίγο νεράκι αλλά σκέφτομαι τώρα το πρωί να την αφήσω μήπως αποφασίσει να φάει γιατί τρομάζει με το χέρι μου. Θα σας βάλω οπωσδήποτε φωτογραφία πιο μετά να μου πειτε αν το ράμφος το έκοψα σωστά. Μου φαίνεται πάλι λίγο μακρύ αλλά το μόνο μέτρο σύγκρισης που έχω είναι ο Ηρακλής που έχει πολύ διαφορετική ανατομία στο ράμφος του. Είναι εντελώς ανοιχτόχρωμο και πιο "χοντροκομμένο". Της δεσποινίδας το ράμφος είναι γκρι και πιο λεπτό. Με την συριγγα πάντως το στόμα της ανοίγει πιστεύω ότι ακόμα κι αν δε το έκοψα όσο πρέπει, μπορεί να φάει. Επίσης πρέπει να κόψουμε τα νυχάκια της όπως και δήποτε είναι τεράστια.Αν δω σήμερα να ζωηρεύει θα της τα κόψω.

Κουτσουλίτσα έκανε ακόμα μία το βράδυ και μια πριν λίγο, είναι μικρές και ασχημάτιστες κάπως  αλλά το χρώμα τους μου φαίνεται κανονικό.

Μόλις τσέκαρα και δάγκωσε μήλο!!! Της είχα ένα κομματάκι δίπλα στην τροφή και έχει 2 δαγκωνιές το μήλο και λίγη φλούδα λείπει, επίσης ανέβηκε και κάθεται σε πατήθρα κανονικά!

----------

